# kitten 13 weeks old still feeding off mother



## meeks (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a dillema, the kitten is supposed to be going to a new home on monday and she is still taking milk from her mother four or five time a day, she was the only kitten my cat had and they spend a great deal of time together. The kitten won't eat wet food and eats the odd dried buscuit but only enough for her to have a poo every other day, is this normal for a 13 week old kitten?

Ive promised her to my oldest friend so its a very good home and two little girls eagerly await her arrival, I am traveling two hundred miles to give them the kitten aswell as visiting family so I will be away from the mother for a week and it can't be postphoned. My son is staying at home to look after the cats. 

will my cat be bereft? could she suffer from mastitus if the feeding stops suddenly?

I NEED HELP


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

My siamese always feed their young til they leave, dont worry


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Vash's babies are 15 weeks old and the two that are left are still sucking off her even though she doesn't have any milk left.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Ours do it too - 12 weeks old.

D x


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

If you have any cimicat or other kitten milk powder you could always take some up with you, just in case the sudden loss of mum's milk upsets the kitten (mentally more than anything) - they could give her a bit of the milk mixture from a bottle as a comfort thing. I would only then worry if she didn't take to wet food or biscuits at all after being completely separated from mum... perhaps she is just destined to be a fussy kitty!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I wouldn't be worried about her still suckling from Mum, but I would worry about her going to a new home only eating a couple of dried biscuits. Is she small for her age ?


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

My female kitten from Lulu's litter is 12 weeks old now and has been on solids since 5 weeks old. She eats biscuits and wet adult cat food. She seems to prefer it too kitten food!

Yet she will still try and have a suckle off her Mum, given half a chance. Wondered whether it was a case that she had to fight for a nipple when her 4 brothers were arouind, but now they have gone to other homes, she has got the chance to hog Mum! Mind you, I am amazed that Lulu is still producing milk.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

I had a kittie that wouldn't eat kitten food but she like the taste of adult food it must have more taste to it. The first couple of days she had a bit of a dicky tum but once she was use to it she was fine. I hope all goes well and let us know kittie get on.


----------



## meeks (Apr 30, 2009)

she's massive, so not small for her age and as there are two adult cats in the household she has loads of options when it comes to wet food but she just isn't interested.

I have now decided to take the bull by the horns and just give her to the family next tuesday like we planned and hope that it all goes well.

Thanks for the advice
X


----------

